# common use of frozen eggs and ICSI abroad



## MissScarlett (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thought i would share some info in the hope it may stop anyone having a mini panic like i've recently had.

We had an appointment with IVI valencia recently and no mention at all was made of the use of frozen eggs. Collection dates for donor were talked about so we left believing fresh eggs would be used. However having read on here to check i then contacted them to ask to be told that most cycles are carried out using frozen eggs.

The other slight worry we had was that on the price list we left with the fee for ICSI had been highlighted. We hadn't even thought of that as we have no male factors in our case.

This week we went back to see our UK consulatant and she bought in the senior embryogist to talk to us about this and as it put my mind at rest so much i thought i'd share.

The technology for egg freezing has apparently really progressed in recent years, mostly due to the work being carried out in Italy and Spain due to the high catholic population as they cannot freeze embryos for religous reasons. The results being seen now is that there is hardly any difference between fresh and frozen.

2 big advantages the embryogist mentioned were:
timings - obviously easier to time just one womens cycle that two so planning a cycle is easier
HIV/HEP incubabtion - the donor can be checked 6 months after egg collection to take into account the incubation period for HIV and HEP.

She also explained why ICSI is necessary with frozen eggs. I may not be able to repeat ver batim what she said but the jist was that the technique used in freezing process includes the removing of the cells that collect around the egg which are important part of the process of fertilization including the process of telling all the other sperm that "this egg is taken". She expained that without ICSI it can become a free for all and so the fertilisation won't work. Not having had it before i didn't understand much about the ICSI process but was happy to learn that they do look at individual sperm and select the best they can see. She also stressed that early reports of ICSI resulting in problems in the children concieved have been proved to be unfounded.

We now feel much more confident going into our DE cycle.

E x


----------



## kaz7777 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi i am thinking of going to IVI Valencia  early next year for a DE. My clinic in Glasgow have said they will coordinate a cycle for me with them. Can you tell me did you need to take clexane or prednisolone after the DE was transferred to stop you rejecting it? Just wondered about this ? or was it a relatively drug free experience.
Ps also did you need to go out twice ie to give the sperm first or did you only need to go to Valencia once ie for the transfer. I havent really been able to ask the doc at the clinic I attend about this yet as I have an appt to see him end of Jan to discuss it.


----------

